# Snake Diet?



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 22, 2019)

Has anyone tried this Snake Diet thing? I'm just wondering since it doesn't sound like a good idea to do.








						Getting Started — Snake Diet| Fasting Focused Lifestyle
					

Get started with the Snake Diet today. The Snake Diet is a fasting focused lifestyle that promotes proactive eating.




					www.snakediet.com
				




The idea is something like you fast a long while while drinking this thing called "Snake Juice" which appears to be 1 part water and 5 parts salt. 
There's no way this can be healthy for someone in the long term.


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 22, 2019)

They stole this idea.











Although, I do like the sound of...  "𝓣𝓗𝓔   𝓢𝓝𝓐𝓚𝓔   𝓙𝓤𝓘𝓒𝓔"


----------



## chunkygoth (Nov 22, 2019)

No thanks, I'm not a fan of feeding on tree frogs.


----------



## oldTireWater (Nov 22, 2019)

> 1 part water and 5 parts salt


Wouldn't that just be a salt paste? Sounds like Marmite.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 22, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> Wouldn't that just be a salt paste? Sounds like Marmite.


The real recepie is this, but that's a shit load of salt. It reminds me of some healing Juice some girl got on Dr. Phil to talk about.

Water=2L
Potassium chloride =1 tsp (No Salt)
Sodium chloride = 1/2 tsp (Himalayan Pink Salt)
Sodium Bicarbonate = 1 tsp (Baking Soda)
Magnesium Sulphate = 1/2 tsp (Food Grade Epsom Salts)


----------



## tiefling (Nov 22, 2019)

Snakes are opportunists, so if on Monday they eat a bird and then Thursday they spot a frog they’ll eat it if they can. Their metabolism and bodies are made for this, humans aren’t.


----------



## I can't imagine (Nov 22, 2019)

It looks like a pretty standard intermittent fasting diet, just dressed up with a silly name.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 22, 2019)

Why are all these fad diets so fucking exceptional. Why can't people just eat real food at a moderate caloric deficit.


----------



## WarJams (Nov 22, 2019)

I've eaten one snake... I guess the diet part comes from spending more time pulling all the little bones out of the thing than you do actually eating the bland-ass meat your get out of it.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 22, 2019)

I can't imagine said:


> It looks like a pretty standard intermittent fasting diet, just dressed up with a silly name.


Really? 
My nurse friend was telling me the "juice" would make it dangerous. To add: this guy who runs this diet thing also had a whole spheal about taking steroids of some sort, working out a shit ton and don't drink water for 72 hours.


----------



## Chichan (Nov 22, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Why are all these fad diets so fucking exceptional. Why can't people just eat real food at a moderate caloric deficit.


Cause that would require self control and probably a long possibly dark look into why people turn to food. Its not to fill the stomach its to fill an emotional void.


Marco Fucko said:


> Just be emotionally broken, it creates a zen aura that filters out bullshit.


I thought being emotionally broken creates such habits like escapism or eating unhealthy amounts of food to get a dopamine hit. I could be wrong arm chair psychology and all.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 22, 2019)

Chichan said:


> Cause that would require self control and probably a long possibly dark look into why people turn to food. Its not to fill the stomach its to fill an emotional void.



Just be emotionally broken, it creates a zen aura that filters out bullshit.


----------



## tiefling (Nov 22, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> Really?
> My nurse friend was telling me the "juice" would make it dangerous. To add: this guy who runs this diet thing also had a whole spheal about taking steroids of some sort, working out a shit ton and don't drink water for 72 hours.


>don’t drink water for 72 hours 

It’s safe to assume by just that alone that he’s full of shit.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 23, 2019)

tiefling said:


> >don’t drink water for 72 hours
> 
> It’s safe to assume by just that alone that he’s full of shit.


It may not have been 72, the stream he was yapping this strategy of roids and working out a ton without water was 56min long and my interests in watching a skin head yell at me about being fat wasn't something I want to do.

Except I thought he was full of shit as well. Kinda wanted the Kiwis knowledge on this as well to measure how retar-ded this guy is.

Edit: alright I'm bad at articulating myself here. I was wondering about the website snake diet, but I thought this roid route was full of shit.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Nov 23, 2019)

Never thought I'd hear that here. Snake diet creator Cole Robinson goes around looking like this.
"Pretty sure that's the same Snake Juice diet guy that hates on single mothers, blames today's women for when men behave badly, talks about how men need to be dominant, and thinks the 1950s is the pinnacle of gender relations.

Oh, and he drinks his own piss.

People say the awful stuff he says "is just a character he does" but he goes on hour long rants about this shit."


----------



## Marissa Moira (Nov 23, 2019)

The Fifth Waltz said:


> Never thought I'd hear that here. Snake diet creator Cole Robinson goes around looking like this.
> "Pretty sure that's the same Snake Juice diet guy that hates on single mothers, blames today's women for when men behave badly, talks about how men need to be dominant, and thinks the 1950s is the pinnacle of gender relations.
> 
> Oh, and he drinks his own piss.
> ...


I bet he secretly likes fat chicks and was scorned by one ages ago and started this thing as a form of revenge.


----------



## Tor Lugosi (Nov 23, 2019)

Snake Juice? Isn't that basically rat poison?


----------



## Tookie (Nov 23, 2019)

Sounds like a good way to wreck your blood pressure.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 23, 2019)

The Fifth Waltz said:


> Never thought I'd hear that here. Snake diet creator Cole Robinson goes around looking like this.
> "Pretty sure that's the same Snake Juice diet guy that hates on single mothers, blames today's women for when men behave badly, talks about how men need to be dominant, and thinks the 1950s is the pinnacle of gender relations.
> 
> Oh, and he drinks his own piss.
> ...


Well, thats one way to put your snake on a diet.


----------



## sperginity (Nov 23, 2019)

but if you juice a snake you miss out on all the roughage


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 17, 2019)

I thought this was a diet in eating a bunch of eggs whole then just nap all day, not liter snake oil bullshit


----------



## Bongsnake McGee (Dec 18, 2019)

Read that as snake jazz. 









						Snake Jazz Rick and Morty
					

Spent a few hours doing this to make a ringtone because there wasn’t any proper snake jazz videos yet I do not own rights to snake jazz that honour goes to t...




					www.youtube.com


----------

